# Sharp Aquos LC-40LE830U facebook help



## jahsshh (Jul 16, 2011)

hate to come here for this, but i have looked everywhere for some info and cant find it. maybe someone here knows.. Anyways we just got this tv today. the 40" Sharp Aquos LC-40LE830U and we were told it has apps yada yada along with Facebook.. well we been messin with the tv and cannot seem to figure how to get on or even see anything with facebook... just wondering if anyone has this tv and knows how to get facebook or know where i can get info on how to get this? tryin to get this going before the wife gets home..ty


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi jahsshh


Go to to the market application and manually type the word facebook, if the application is there it should come up, if not you have to download the free version and then drag & drop the app to your homepage.


----------

